# V68.1 as first listed diagnosis



## opiecpc (Nov 2, 2009)

Is anyone using v68.1, issue of repeat prescriptions, as a primary dx., in the absence of a chief complaint for patients who have no complaints?
We have patients who present for medication refills only for their chronic conditions, ie.,DM,HTN,CAD,etc.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 2, 2009)

All V68.x codes are designated first-listed only.  If they are there only for a med refill, it is the appropriate dx code.


----------



## opiecpc (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Debra.


----------

